
Ask HN: Favorite Personal Automation Scripts? - jjice
What scripts have you written and use to automate little things in your life?<p>Example: I have a script that&#x27;s run by a cron job to update my podcast libraries and rename the podcasts appropriately so that everything in my library stays in order.
======
moxylush
[https://gist.github.com/neodigm/53bcad834a62b442dfca6694cacc...](https://gist.github.com/neodigm/53bcad834a62b442dfca6694cacc79a4)

This is an old but favorite in-browser snippet. I've been using it to
follow/unfollow users. It can be used for anything.

